# Metric to US/imperial collet



## JamRam (Sep 6, 2020)

hello, im literally newbie on woodworking, got a Makita M3600. in my location it comes with 12,8,6 mm bushing/collet
while checking online for spiral bits and surfacing bits i realized most of the bits are either in 1/2' (12.7mm) or 1/4" (6.35) sizes.

Is it safe to get an adapter like on this photo; L is the actual collet and R is the adaptor ?
I saw some 8mm spiral and surfacing bit can I use CNC spiral or surfacing bit on my Makita hand router ? 








TIA


----------



## schmitt32linedrill (Apr 23, 2013)

James Ramirez said:


> hello, im literally newbie on woodworking, got a Makita M3600. in my location it comes with 12,8,6 mm bushing/collet
> while checking online for spiral bits and surfacing bits i realized most of the bits are either in 1/2' (12.7mm) or 1/4" (6.35) sizes.
> 
> Is it safe to get an adapter like on this photo; L is the actual collet and R is the adaptor ?
> ...


James. I'm not sure what you're going to use the router for, but There is a whole family of bits with 10mm shanks, also some 5mm bits. You can get adapters for 1/2 and 1/4 inch in the accessories section in WWW.schmitt32.com.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Check here you should be able to get a new collet and nut 1/4’ and 1/2’




__





Genuine Replacement Parts | Fast Shipping | Huge Selection | eReplacement Parts


Fix your equipment today - We offer repair parts, appliance parts, tool parts, diagrams, and repair advice for all major brands to make your repairs easy.




www.ereplacementparts.com


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi James, and welcome to the forum. I too have a Makita 3600 router, but it has a 1/2" (12.7mm) collet. The item you show on the left is not the actual collet, but an adaptor to reduce from your 12 mm collet, to 8 mm. I use this type of adaptor for my 8 mm bits, and I have a separate one for 1/4" (6.35mm) bits - I have never had a problem with them. You would be better off getting a dedicated adaptor, 12 mm to 6.35 mm, rather than going for a two stage solution as your picture would indicate. 
I do not know if your router will take a 12.7 mm collet, but I suspect it would.
Rob in SA


----------



## JamRam (Sep 6, 2020)

Wildwood said:


> Hi James, and welcome to the forum. I too have a Makita 3600 router, but it has a 1/2" (12.7mm) collet. The item you show on the left is not the actual collet, but an adaptor to reduce from your 12 mm collet, to 8 mm. I use this type of adaptor for my 8 mm bits, and I have a separate one for 1/4" (6.35mm) bits - I have never had a problem with them. You would be better off getting a dedicated adaptor, 12 mm to 6.35 mm, rather than going for a two stage solution as your picture would indicate.
> I do not know if your router will take a 12.7 mm collet, but I suspect it would.
> Rob in SA


hi Wildwood thanks for the correction, I understand now those are reduction bushing. Your right about having a dedicated 12mm to 6.35 adaptor is preferable, actually, that was my intention unfortunately the ones I saw on Amazon both US and UK ( Trend and Amana brand ) don't ship here in Saudi Arabia for 12mm to 6.35 or 8mm to 6.35. but for other sizes (metric to metric and imperial to imperial) they do shipped it here. Fortunately found these on AliExpress.com and ordered (H and E) hope at least one of them works. I need them badly since in my home country (Philipinnes ) we are using metric system but when It comes to wood working tools and bits most of the quality ones are in imperial.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Axminster tools UK ship worldwide




__





Axminster Tools - Power Tools, Hand Tools, Woodworking, Metalworking & more!


Axminster Tools offer an extensive range of over 14,000 quality, value for money tools, machinery and workshop consumables. Free delivery on orders over £75 to UK mainland destinations, free in store click and collect and international delivery available.




www.axminstertools.com




I have bought adaptors from them for my makita.


----------



## JamRam (Sep 6, 2020)

sunnybob said:


> Axminster tools UK ship worldwide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I will try to check the site on my future need...


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

James, hopefully those will do the job for you - let us know, eventually, just for the record.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum James.


----------



## JamRam (Sep 6, 2020)

Wildwood said:


> James, hopefully those will do the job for you - let us know, eventually, just for the record.


hope so,.. yup ill post the result here once I receive the collet and bushing...


----------



## JamRam (Sep 6, 2020)

Wildwood said:


> James, hopefully those will do the job for you - let us know, eventually, just for the record.


Today managed to source out Makita Part# 763622-4 from one of the local shops here, and would like to confirmed that 12.7mm collet cone fits perfectly on the same collet nut originally used by 12.0mm collet cone for Makita M3600. I don't have yet 1/2 router bit so I did not yet test it with an actual bit.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for for the update James - good to know.


----------

